# West Omaha



## BigTastyMorel (May 3, 2017)

Found a patch.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

WEST OMAHA LAST YEAR? WHERE!? LOL


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah...where?? Plz do tell..GPS coordinates ..Preferably


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

BigTastyMorel said:


> Found a patch.


Would you be up to meeting up to hunt sometime ?? I'll share spots idc


----------

